# What height do you think is too big for a 13.2hh pony?



## Jayde87 (23 August 2011)

Just a quick question to get some opinions.

I have been offered a talented little eventing pony (13.2hh) to ride and compete. He is of lightweight build, Welsh X.

I am 5ft 5, and a size 8. Realistically, am I too big for him?

I don't want to look ridiculously tall on him and waste his owner's time by going to try him and finding I look like a pony squisher, although it would be a fantastic opportunity as the pony has sponsorship and as my horse is off work at the moment would keep me in tune.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lolo (23 August 2011)

You should be absolutely fine, especially if you and pony are quite fit!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 August 2011)

From what you have put about you & pony, I think you would be fine.
Go & take a look at showing pictures - particularly whp M&M's as you get small adults on plenty of them.

Good luck - it won't hurt to try pony out & get someone to take photos or even film you on their phone while you are riding - this wil show you what you look like on board.

I think your main prob will possibly be you feeling like its ears are right in front of your hands if you have been riding bigger horses - common feeling tho to those who ride ponies not very often.


----------



## milo'n'molly (23 August 2011)

i dont think you will squish pony but you may have problems anyway

The saddle - you may find it hard to find a saddle that will fit both you and pony (depending on your length of leg and confo of pony)

Balance - as mentioned above you may feel like there is not much between you and the ground.

Your age, it doesn't say how old you are but depending on the competitions you want to do you may find you are too old to compete.

Cant hurt to try though  go and see how you feel


----------



## Dancing Queen (23 August 2011)

Im 5 ft 4 and and half (that half is VERY IMPORTANT) and i used to ride a 13.2 and i was ok but i have ridiculously long legs, and 14 would have suited me better personally.


----------



## Lolo (23 August 2011)

On a different note, it'll be reasonably hard to fall off! One 13.2hh my (same sized, I think) sister was riding and trying to persuade that he like being a jumping pony (he didn't, thank you very much. He like pretty things like showing and dressage...) stopped at a tiny cross pole. She went over his shoulder, put her hand on the ground and pushed herself back into the saddle!!


----------



## Phoebe+Sophie (23 August 2011)

I'm 5"5' with a long body and shorter legs and my pony is 13hh. She is Welsh sec C cross Exmoor, 16.5 inch wide saddle and a 16.5 inch seat. I'm 6-8 size. You will be fine.


----------



## Jayde87 (23 August 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. Really helps me out.
The owner seems keen for me to try him out, get a feel for him. She doesn't seem to think I'd look too large on him. I have recently competed a 14hh pony for a friend of mine and my legs are short (sadly!) so got away with it.

I'm 21, so yes affiliating will be a no-go sadly. Will have to wait for my horse to come sound for that!

Thanks again.


----------



## Smallhorses (23 August 2011)

I have a 13H2ish welsh C cross. I am an adult, 5"4 and 9.5 stone. I am perfect for him  check out my previous pics. I had a bit of a conscience before I bought him but sooooooo glad I did it! 

Unfortunately its easier to fall off (in my experience) as they are smaller and everything is more jerky! On the plus side, its less distance to when you do fall lol!

The saddle was ok to find. He takes a 16 and half inch wide wintec. We tried loads but this one did the job!

If you love the pony have him x


----------



## Megibo (23 August 2011)

depends how it takes up your leg, i think fine. im 5ft 4 and have a 13.3 welsh we  look fine.


----------



## team barney (23 August 2011)

Weight is more important that height.  Height is more a personal preference of what you feel comfortable riding, it makes very little difference to the horse (within reason), weight on the other hand does affect the horse significantly.  

A lightweight 13.2 should be able to carry you easily around an event if you and your tack weigh around the 8.5st mark.


----------



## CrazyMare (23 August 2011)

You'll be fine! I'm taller and slightly heavier - 5ft7 and 9st5, I only have ponies - My old girl is 13.1h and 19 now. I've also just backed my 3yr old who is 13.3h.

My old girl jumps - around 1m10/1m15 and hunts regularly


----------

